# Speco intensifier cameras



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Get the intensifer led combo that is a BAMF


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I had one under a cardboard box with my business card showing on a monitor and we played find the camera at a security show. It was awsome.

Now for the bad part. These cameras are great for intensifying the image BUT play back recorded video of motion and they fall way short on resolution. We don't use them anymore and have switched to IR cameras or, HD and megapixel.

The Specos are not my first choice as far as resolution even in daylight. Compare another camera with the same resolution rating side by side. They are just not as sharply focused.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

What brands are you using for IR? I have only used lower end models on small shops before going to Speco and was not happy with the night time recording. Black shirts would appear white, etc. It really comes down to what the customer wants to spend. I am always looking for new options. 

What price point are the HD ones around? I have not really looked into them yet. Any suggestions on manufacturers you trust would help also.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a Sony intensifier, I suspect it really is a Speco. The fuzziness with motion in the dark is an issue.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> What brands are you using for IR? I have only used lower end models on small shops before going to Speco and was not happy with the night time recording. Black shirts would appear white, etc. It really comes down to what the customer wants to spend. I am always looking for new options.
> 
> What price point are the HD ones around? I have not really looked into them yet. Any suggestions on manufacturers you trust would help also.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Megapixels I use Stardot. http://www.stardot.com/ You have to run CAT 5 wire though. They are also capable of analog recording at the same time soy you could also run a coax to another room or analog monitor.
HD is just coming out so I have not used any yet but you can replace any standard camera with them you just have to really increase your DVR recording allocation per camera.

http://arc.securityinfowatch.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=430&id=19988

I would go with any major manufacturer, Pelco, Sony, American Dynamics, 
I have also had very good luck with Digital Watchdog. http://www.dwcc.tv/00_main/main.asp

One megapixel will replace several analog cameras recording the same thing.
Check your PMs.

I forgot Arecont. www.arecontvision.com


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Megapixels I use Stardot. http://www.stardot.com/ You have to run CAT 5 wire though. They are also capable of analog recording at the same time soy you could also run a coax to another room or analog monitor.
> HD is just coming out so I have not used any yet but you can replace any standard camera with them you just have to really increase your DVR recording allocation per camera.
> 
> http://arc.securityinfowatch.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=430&id=19988
> ...


Thank you for all the info :thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Got to use the new securitest pro today. This saved me a lot of time getting the cameras set up and focused. 












camera hooked up to the tester (power and video) for setup.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Good job. What did you use?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Good job. What did you use?


Speco HTINTT5 with the VF2.8-12DC 8 to 12mm lens. Working great so far.


----------

